# Did I Do Wrong?



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I have a question - those of you who have 'lap dogs', do you exercise your dogs? 
The reason I ask is that I got in a hell of an arguement with my neighbour last week, I mean, I never argue (life is too short) so I suprised myself, its obviously something I feel very strongly about.

They had to go away suddenly for 5 days 2 weeks ago and asked if I would look after him. Of course I was happy to, I look after quite a few dogs round here. I never accept money, I do it because I love these dogs.

Anyway, I treated the pup just like I do my own dog. We'd go out every morning for a walk. Not a structured walk, just a couple of miles, very slow. The pup needs socialisation badly, he's scared of people, cars, signs on the street. So, I'd give treats to strangers to give him, he'd run in the fields with my dog, put his toes in the sea, met other nice dogs (he tried to attack them). 
He never once showed any sign of being tired, I can read dog's body language quite well and was watching carefully, if he'd shown any sign of fatigue, I'd have carried him, of course.

Anyway, the neighbour calls me the morning they are due home, and I mentioned we'd walked that morning, had a good play with another friends puppy, been out in the car to Walgreens and got some treats, and that I'd give him a short walk that evening so he should be nice and tired for when they came home that night. 

Well, she went beserk. Told me she would prefer it if I did not walk her dog, she didn't say the words, but virtually accused me of abusing the pup. I was PISSED. No one ever has ever accused me of being cruel to animals and it really really shocked me that someone could possibly think that. (hell, whos the one who was crawling on the road amongst traffic, the other morning gathering up 7 baby possums who's mother had just been killed by a car?) 
She said that she would expect me not to feed her dog raw whilst I had him, so she would presume I would not walk him either.

So, I couldn't help it, I told her off. Told her that dogs need to be walked, that they may be pedigrees and small and such, but they all need exercise and socialisation to live a happy and balanced life. I hung up on her in the end.
When she came home she sent her husband over to get the dog and hasn't spoken to me since. No thank you, nothing.

Upon reflection, maybe I'm wrong?

Maybe I should have treated the pup the way she obviously expected me to and it was presumptuous of me to do otherwise. It never ocurred to me that he needed special treatment, and I feel so hurt as I put my heart and sole into looking after him. He slept on our bed, went everywhere with Mollie and me (to Windy the cats detriment I might add). At the time other people down the street were telling that he looked different, just happy. 
I should add, the pup loves me, the neighbour won't bring him out the front of the house now because he runs straight to my front door yelping to be let in.

I was wondering what you guys think, was I wrong? 
One thing for sure, I'm never going to look after another dog unless its someone I trust completely. I learnt a good lesson.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

You did nothing wrong. I don't know where this lady gets her ideas on how to live with a dog. She is killing the poor thing if she carries it everywhere. Maybe she's afraid of gators or something. Don't know but she is way wrong never to walk her dog. If she had told you not to walk it, it would be different but she didn't.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Tell them to piss off and they have no excuse owning a dog!


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

I would have done the exact same thing if I was in your shoes. I would say I wouldn't have gotten into an argument, but that might be a lie. Maybe yelling back at her and hanging up in response to her accusations could have ended better if you had tried to explain your side more calmly...but hey, we all get a little hot headed over things we feel passionately about, and I know it's easier for me to say this because I wasn't the one directly involved. 

The point is, don't beat yourself up over it. You probably gave that dog the best time of his life in the short time he spent with you. I think it's safe to say we are all animal lovers on here, and most of us want to save all those dogs out there with substandard lives and give them all the love and attention they deserve...unfortunately, they are not our dogs to care for, despite how much we want to. You are giving your pets the best they deserve. It may not seem like enough, but don't let something like this make you doubt yourself.


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

You know what I bet? I bet that your neighbor knows perfectly well that all dogs need some form of exercise every day. She's probably just brassed that you have shown her dog the light. You see, her dog was probably "perfectly content" not knowing what it's like to be exercised/stimulated. And now she's had a taste of the good life, and will never be content lounging around again. You broke her dog!

I think this lady is crazy. Unless this dog had some sort of ailment that prevented him from it, he should be exercised regularly. And how absolutely insulting of her to insinuate that you abused her dog. I think you're right to be angry. I would assume that everyone who has a pet sitter when they are away would WANT their animals stimulated and exercised. You're right, she's wrong. You have nothing to apologize for.

Did I use "Brassed" correctly? :wink:


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Actually, it's 'brassed off'. Don't you say that here? It never occured to me actually 

Thanks for your replies. I feel an awful lot better now. You see, I never fight. If I feel something is not right, I try to look at things from the other persons point of view and understand how they feel. But, I found I cant put myself in her shoes because her beliefs are so foreign to me. I just treat the dogs I look after how I would want my dog to be treated if someone else looked after her. 

Thanks guys, I can look her in the eye now and happily tell her to 'f off' if she gives me any more grief.

Oh schtuffy, I didn't really hang up on her as such. I explained nice and coolly what I thought, (I'm good like that, plenty of practice) but she was yelling and carrying on about his 'little legs' so told her we weren't getting anywhere. He's a toy poodle btw.


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

MollyWoppy said:


> Oh schtuffy, I didn't really hang up on her as such. I explained nice and coolly what I thought, (I'm good like that, plenty of practice) but she was yelling and carrying on about his 'little legs' so told her we weren't getting anywhere. He's a toy poodle btw.


Oh ok, I misinterpreted it :smile: That would have been the extent of my confrontation too probably. I hate getting riled up over things. In that case, you definitely shouldn't be feeling bad about any of it!!


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

What a nasty, unappreciative beast! Your neighbor sucks!


----------



## KC23 (Nov 17, 2010)

You didn't do anything wrong, and I'm sorry she was so ungrateful to you. If I ever had to leave my dogs with anyone, I'd be thankful to have someone as caring as you.

Oh...and my parents used to have toy poodles and walked them all the time. NOT sure what's wrong with that woman--obviously a lot. Please try not to let her get to you.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Yep have to agree with every one here. Shes nuts!! If she didn't like the dog being walked there was no reason to go off on you like that. I'd have to agree with Ania's Mommy in that she does know and felt guilty so turned it back on you. I just hate when people do that, but I would never watch it again. Though I'm sure she'll never ask again. Stupid &@*$!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Maybe you should tell her she doesn't deserve a dog....because if someone isn't going to care for them the way they're needed then they don't deserve to own them. 

Good for you Penny for sticking up for yourself. I think you did the right thing!!!


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

What kind of dog was it? the size has very little to do with exercise, obviously certain breeds may tire out easily, but its up to us to decipher their physical endurance and approach it accordingly. My friend has a 4 lb yorkie that just went on a hike with him, after the dog got tired, he put him back in his backpack carrier. 
Anyways, this woman sounds like a loon, forget about her , but next time you watch someones pet, I would ask for any specifications or restrictrions they might have. Whenever I pet sit for other people, they print/write out instructions for me to follow, if I ever have any concerns/questions, i always bring it up just to be sure.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

stories like this just make me shake my head.....poor protoplasm should never be permitted to own a dog.


----------



## Mokapi (Apr 7, 2011)

What sort of breed was it? I know that chihuahuas shouldn't be walked miles at a time because they tend to have short bursts of energy and then they need a nap. I usually will walk Chip at the park for two or three 20-minute sessions, with some time in-between where we're next to my car and I'm reading while he's resting. 

I don't understand why someone wouldn't want you exercising their woefully unsocialized puppy, though. People like that don't need to own dogs at all  

Glad you gave her a bit of her own medicine...and had the self-control to hang up.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

You did fine. I have Lhasa's with very short legs and my MIL has had toy poodles for 40 years. Both breeds get tons of exercise and walks from us!! In fact, I make Chelsy walk every day even though her back legs aren't functioning very well anymore just because she needs the exercise and it's good for their muscles.

We raised a 4 pound toy poodle with 3 Samoyeds and a Lhasa and believe me, that little poodle was the toughest in the bunch!! Toy poodles can be treated just like any other dog. 

Let her find someone else to watch the dog from now on. Life is too short to dwell on the jerks.


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

RachelsaurusRexU said:


> What a nasty, unappreciative beast! Your neighbor sucks!


Ditto!!

What a complete moron. 

Dont feel bad!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i have a pug whose system doesn't heat and cool like other dogs, so you have to be careful to keep them from overheating and over cooling them.

that doesn't mean their legs don't work.....i think all dogs have legs that work...and whether it's a five minute walk a few times a day or a five mile run, every dog and human needs movement....or muscle atrophies and disease sets in.....


----------



## pudlemom (Jul 11, 2010)

I wouldn't feel bad at all I have own many of toy poodles and they have walk,biked,swam and hiked just the same as my big guys, in fact they have more energy than some of my big guys do sometimes I practically have to drag one of my boys around the block to make him exercise...that poor woman need to be lock up in the house 24/7 and see how she likes it!


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

What the heck. This is really crazy, you take care of her dog for free, better than lots of "pet sitters" would and she flips out? What a nimrod. I would've been to ticked if I were you. :[ I'm sorry your neighbor is such an a**hat.


----------



## 3Musketeers (Nov 4, 2010)

Uhm, wow. All dogs need excercise, whether it's talking a walk or at least running around in a large space for a good hour or two. That neighbor is such a b*tch, when the dog clearly *needs* socialization as well as the exercise.
The poor dog, it's probably gonna be miserable and fat


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Thanks you guys, seriously, I mean it, thank you so much. I feel very happy now that I did right by the dog and I did right by the owner. Lesson learnt though - from now on, I'm only looking after dogs owned by very close friends. My heart can't take all this drama!


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

I missed everything but wanted to add, (hope I'm not repeating anyone), that the ONLY thing that MAY have made her legitimately upset, (which I doubt this applies to her), is if she wanted her dog walked a certain way. Example, at cross walks, dog must sit, here is the command. Etc.

However, if she had been that concerned about it, she would have informed you of these "needs" before taking off.

It really sounds like she doesn't walk her dog and she's pissed off that her dog likes you now better than her. Can ya blame the dog?


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

no you didn't do anything wrong. next time you take care of a dog
ask the owner about the particulars. thanks for taking care of the dogs.
give your friend a call. she's only being concerned about her dog.


----------

